# Cxr



## Kimberley (May 7, 2009)

Pt had a chest x-ray perfromed and the only clinical indication/history is physical exam.  What is the correct diagnosis for physical exam:  V72.5

Thanks


----------



## Kimberley (May 14, 2009)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Arbed (May 14, 2009)

V70.0 is a routine general exam. I use this for routine exams with the appropriate 9938x-9939x (preventative). Depending on the persons age, etc... that would seem appropriate. Good luck.


----------



## Cuteyr (May 15, 2009)

For Physical exam the code is V70.0.but i think it will not get paid.


----------



## Radcoder1313 (May 18, 2009)

We use V72.5 for CXRs that have no symptoms and only state physical, but this is for a radiology center where the physical isn't taking place in our office.


----------



## tmlbwells (May 18, 2009)

We use code V70.0.  We've found that is more likely to get paid then V72.5.  I think that is a little too generic for some payers.


----------



## pamtienter (May 19, 2009)

Most of the payers in our area don't pay on V72.5 for x-rays or V72.6 for labs. They actually deny them and want a more specific reason, even if it is just V70.0. The physical is why they were in and why the x-ray was done.


----------

